# R222 cleaning and polishing products.



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Really impressed with these. A mate from Scotland recommended them as he uses them on his car. He visited this weekend and brought his kit with him and we spent an hour on my car. Results below. Products used were Bug Remover, wheel cleaner, conditioning shampoo, 100% Carnauba wax and leather/trim treatment for the inside.


----------



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

Great shine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks stunning did you machine polish the car? I have also used r222 wax after a polish session on my kuno black with amazing results gives the car a really wet look.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Looks stunning did you machine polish the car? I have also used r222 wax after a polish session on my kuno black with amazing results gives the car a really wet look.


No mate. Just by hand. By all accounts its not the longest wearing polish but it does look awesome when first applied.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

BigBen said:


> No mate. Just by hand. By all accounts its not the longest wearing polish but it does look awesome when first applied.


The R222 products are in my kit. If you get the cquartz sealant, that will seal all the goodness in. The sealant last for 12 months, its worth the effort as your car will look like that after every wash.


----------

